# Daizy's waiting thread :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She's due between December 7th - 14th


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

And Dougie.....the proud Papa to be


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I was expecting a goat, but I like dogs just as much! She looks so big, poor girl is probably wobbling around the house!  
Good luck with whelping! I hope it goes smoothly! Is this her first time? Are you planning on keeping a puppy?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is her first time, and mine too with puppies . I'm soooo nervous. Yes I plan to keep one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of the pups!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She's been having a little morning sickness with clear discharge. She's miserable and just wants to lay around in the covers on her back. Dougie just lays with her hoping she will decide to get up and play chase with him


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute  I want one!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a sweet girl! I love the pictures with her in the covers.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her big belly makes her look like a pea head...lol. No more puppies after this, she's miserable and Dougie misses his play mate. And I miss my little helper. She usually goes everywhere with me to feed , water and clean the barns and chases squirrels in between but now she just sits on the golf cart seat and watches


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Today was day 58 ......shouldn't be long now


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Puppy # 1 just arrived. It's a boy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww <3 it!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wasn't expecting a red one since mom and dad are both Black and Tan but I'm thrilled he is


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I want one!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Puppy 2 is a blk tan girl


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok,she is mine  How cute they are!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Puppy 3 is a blk tan girl also


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

4th is also another blk tan girl


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Still more?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I can feel atleast one more in there for sure but maybe more she's being a great mom and popping them out with no problems Dougie the pups dad is outside the door with his nose stuck under it whining . It's driving him crazy not to be able to come in and see what's going on.....lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha That is too funny....If I were closer, I'd sign up for a pup...my son LOVES mini daschunds.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

5th one is another red boy. I think she may be done. I can't feel anymore in there.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oops....I was wrong. She just had another blk tan girl that makes 6 so far


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow..six?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It will be easy to tell the boys apart from the girls! Cute puppies!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea that's true she's has ate and drank some water and is resting now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

well,congrats!They are adorable


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So cute I have a red female and she is awesome. Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks im soo proud of Daizy. She did a terrific job and is taking very good care of all her babies. :happy:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a few pics of the puppies. Their eyes just opened yesterday


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG they are just way way too cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks they are growing so fast and crawling around everywhere now that they can see


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok.....cuteness overload...thanks a lot.....now I need one!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awwwwww they are so cute!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm really gonna hate to see them leave when the time comes  all but one has had a deposit placed on them.3 of them are going to family homes with kids and 2 are going with 2 older couples  the little female runt is still available....maybe between now and weaning I can talk hubby into letting me keep her


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Short video of the puppies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Recent puppy pics. Their first time outdoors today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so glad you don't live close to me. These guys are just too adorable.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol....thanks


----------

